# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > توسعه وب (Web Development) > حرفه ای: PHP یا C#‎ ?

## regnom

با سلام به همه دوستان متخصص
سوال همیشگی و معمولا بی جواب!
من علاقه شدیدی به طراحی و برنامه نویسی وب دارم
در شرایط کلی به عنوان مثال: آینده ی کاری - همه کاره بودن - راحت بودن و... در نظر بگیرید

حال نظر شما.... 

PHP یا C#‎ ؟؟؟؟؟


ممنون میشم نظرات شما رو بدونم...

----------


## Empyrium

با سلام

دوست عزیز  به طور کلی در این بحث پارامتر های مختلفی در گیر هستند.

در درجه اول به خواسته و اهداف خود شخص بر می گرده  که با توضیحات شما :

آینده ی کاری ...

به نظر شخص من با توجه به فضایی که حاکم بر دنیای آی ت ایران می باشد  این   آیتم  در بستری ک برای برنامه نویسان ایجاد شده جایگاهی ندارند.

منظور شما رو از همه کاره بودن ..  متوجه نمی شم.

و در مورد  راحت بودن ... 

هیچ کار حرفه ای راحت نیست. مخصوصا دنیای برنامه نویسی که شما با logic  و  یک دنیای تماما  منطقی سر کار دارید.  و به نظر میرسه   راحت بودن در هر  پلت فورمی و هر زبان برنامه نویسی سنخیتی  به این فضا نداره.

به اندازه کافی در مورد دنیای open source   ها و پلت فورم دات نت بحث شده  است..

اگر شما به فکر بازار کار هستید پیشنهاد می کنم که به سمت دات نت بروید و   #c  را آغاز کنید.

در یک ارزیابی کلی اکثریت شرکت های ما در دنیای وب در حال تولید   cms  و  یا رفع باگ  cms   که نوشتند هستند   و یا نهایتا به یک نرم افزار  اتوماسیون اداری اکتفا کردند که تماما پلت فورم ها دات نت می باشد.
دات نت برای بازار کار گزینه خوبی به نظر می رسه...

در دانت فریم ورک  ، در محیط  دولوپی که برای شما فراهم شده با ابزار هایی  روبه رو هستید که در هیچ پلت فورمی ارائه نشده و  راحتی که شما اشاره کردین  را در این جا معنی پیدا می کنه...

 شما اگر روزمه برنامه نویسان بزرگی که در تیم میکرو سافت هستند نگاه کنید  ،به زبان های مانند php ,ruby... نیز مسلط هستند.

به طور کلی   مبحثی هم که در کنفرانس امسال  pdc    بر گزار شد ، دنیای  برنامه نویسی به سمتی رفته است که در برای دولوپر ها  زیان برنامه نویسی   ملاک  اصلی نیست  و باید باید با یک ذهن agile  (تغیر بسته به شرایط )  ،  بدون هیچ تعصبی نسبت به فریم ورک خاص، بر خورد کرد.

 با دیدن این              Using Dynamic Languages  Applications     مهندس ارشد تیم برنامه  نویس مایکرو سافت
( senior software development engineer) در حال نوشتن کد  زبان برنامه  نویسی روبی در دانت فریم فررک و  در   visual studio 2010  می باشد.

----------


## meysamm

> به طور کلی   مبحثی هم که در کنفرانس امسال  pdc بر گزار شد ، دنیای برنامه نویسی به سمتی رفته است که در برای دولوپر ها زیان برنامه نویسی ملاک اصلی نیست و باید باید با یک ذهن agile (تغیر بسته به شرایط ) ، بدون هیچ تعصبی نسبت به فریم ورک خاص، بر خورد کرد.


تایید میشه...

----------

